# Fluval Spec Pump Upgrade Mod! w pics!



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

Great job I like the mod


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

I like this mod also! Its tempting me to buy a spec v!!!
The downer was the flow... But clearly you have solved that issue!!
Now thinking about my lighting hmm...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

Bubba Shrimp said:


> Great job I like the mod


Thanks!



SpecialEffect said:


> I like this mod also! Its tempting me to buy a spec v!!!
> The downer was the flow... But clearly you have solved that issue!!
> Now thinking about my lighting hmm...


I have you covered on the lighting too! I'll post a pic in a bit



sayurasem said:


> Brilliant!


It really is a must have mod, would be great for a nano reef especially.


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I just did this mod and to be honest i'm not seeing much better flow. I think the problem is that there isn't enough space for the water to get around the pump housing once it is placed into the left most pump column in the filter box.


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I just solved my own problem:

The issue was that the pump created a suction and slid itself up against the wall. By sliding out the suction cup bracket slightly on the bottom of the housing you can allow the bracket to create the spacing between the pump inlet and the wall. That bracket is on the pump tightly and is definetly going to hold itself in place.

Another benefit of that bracket is that by moving it in and out you can then control the flow rate of the pump.


----------



## Rocky5 (Jul 26, 2013)

I done this mod, but it was noisy as hell hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm the vibration were to loud, going from silent to that was a no go :-( though that little pump can sure pump water m


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

question here -- this may be a dead thread, but I am interested in how the return flow settings are? I'm going to be in a pretty heavilly planted tank, but don't need things flying around. I wanted to know if the low/med/high flows were at on the return pump so I can know what to adjust the return flow on. Right now mine is on Med, but I have not filled the tank in yet.


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I only ever used the modification on the highest setting so I have no experience using the lower settings. Sorry...


----------



## Zorion825 (Apr 29, 2015)

As the mini-jet 606 has been discontinued, I was curious, has anyone used any other pumps as a suitable alternative to replace the Spec V pump?


----------



## Zorion825 (Apr 29, 2015)

I created my own answer to my question. If you are looking for a replacement for the discontinued Minijet 606, check here: http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/356539-marineland-mini-jet-606-notice/page-2

Bump: I created my own answer to my question. If you are looking for a replacement for the discontinued Minijet 606, check here: http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/356539-marineland-mini-jet-606-notice/page-2


----------

